
My Favorite Command-Line Shortcuts - ingve
https://henrikwarne.com/2018/08/11/my-favorite-command-line-shortcuts/
======
ChrisGranger
> Another common trick is to type ctrl-r and incrementally search for a
> previously used command.

I really like replacing this standard Ctrl-R with fzf's fuzzy implementation.

[https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

------
newman8r
it's also worth noting that you can use vi keybindings in bash by adding a
line (set -o vi) to your .bashrc file

